# new to raw plz help



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

ok so my pup at the breeders is feed orijen large puppy. as well as meat company near my house. he buys meat in frozen cubes. they consist of heart liver lungs so on. he lets the cubes thaw and places them in a blender. i belive he adds a shot of water and a table spoon of fish oil some times. blends it all up than mixes with the kibble. is it a good idea to copy this method or no. there not expensive for me to get the cubes because he knows me lol. i figuired some raw is better than no raw. any advise would be really helpful thx alot


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

he gets the meat from highland Packers. its all 100 percent canadian fed only good clean food no steriods or the other crap people feed to live stock now a days. all the meat he gets there is of good quality. just some added info fo you all


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> ok so my pup at the breeders is feed orijen large puppy. as well as meat company near my house. he buys meat in frozen cubes. they consist of heart liver lungs so on. he lets the cubes thaw and places them in a blender. i belive he adds a shot of water and a table spoon of fish oil some times. blends it all up than mixes with the kibble.


I wouldn't recommend mixing raw with kibble as they digest at different rates, but if that is what you want to do go for it. If your pup does not do well, stick to raw only. I don't use a blender. I just give my dog the big pieces of meat. No kibble.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

to be honest id love to feed only raw. but being a pup i have no idea what to feed exactly or how much. or how much when they grow up. hes been feeding his personal dogs and the dogs for breeding as well as pups that mixture. there very strong pretty coats. they have good stool. so was just wondering. can u elaborate on the differnt speed of kibble vs raw and what it may cause thx.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> can u elaborate on the differnt speed of kibble vs raw and what it may cause thx.


I've really just known that it can cause loose stool in some dogs. My dog never had a problem when I mixed it. Maybe someone else with more experience will chime in...


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

My pup eats raw and kibble, but not in the same meal. :wink:

He gets like 5 meals of raw in a week, the rest are of kibble.

He eats 3 meals a day one at 6:30 am , the second at 2:30 PM , and the third at 6:30 PM.


When I want to give him a meal of raw, I do this:

For example he eats kibble at the morning for his first meal at 6:30 AM, and then he gets his raw meal in the afternoon at 2:30 PM so he had 8 hours to digest the kibble, and prevents possible problems by mixing the two in the same meal. 


He doesn't have problems with this diet, but I'm not sure how it would work on your dog.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> For example he eats kibble at the morning for his first meal at 6:30 AM, and then he gets his raw meal in the afternoon at 2:30 PM so he had 8 hours to digest the kibble, and prevents possible problems by mixing the two in the same meal.
> 
> 
> He doesn't have problems with this diet, but I'm not sure how it would work on your dog.


Interesting. I've read it takes between 12 and 24 hours to digest kibble. I wonder how this works only having 8 hours between raw and kibble?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

3RingCircus said:


> Interesting. I've read it takes between 12 and 24 hours to digest kibble. I wonder how this works only having 8 hours between raw and kibble?


I'm not sure how log it takes I guess it depends in the ingredients?, this is the first time I give raw to a dog, he doesn't have a problem however.

For what I have read in another forum the kibble gets digested in 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Forgot to mention that when I was a little girl, we had a cat and she ate kibble and raw. :smile:

My mom gave her the raw when she was cooking meat, the cat came to smell and claim her part LOL she didn't had problems digesting it.

I can't remember her feeding times, that was 15 years ago


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would suggest going either full raw or full kibble. Not both. Even if dogs are able to handle digesting both, its not ideal. 

If you were to go full raw I could definitely give you advice on how to do it. But if you want to continue what the breeder is doing continuing you're own mixture...I wont be of much help to you. Personally I believe that prey model raw/RMBs diest is best for dogs because it is consistent and complete. 

I would say that you need to make a decision one way or the other.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I feed my 8 month old kibble and raw and have since she was about 4 months (I think). She's done really well on it, super healthy coat, pearly teeth, great energy level, etc. The kibble is Nature's Logic and the raw is Northwest Naturals (has some veggies mixed in). Sometimes I'll just stick meat on top of her kibble too. She gets raw and kibble for breakfast and dinner, only kibble for lunch. 

I'm not enough of an authority on raw to give any info about digestion or anything, I'm just sharing what I do (mix raw and kibble) and how it works for us (very well). If I can swing it at some point, and after I learn more about it and find a feeding style that works for me, I hope to go to all raw. But in the meantime she's doing really well getting both.


----------



## Pet Geek (Jul 9, 2010)

I add raw food to all of my dogs dry food and they are all doing great. I have had a few dogs with sensitive stomach who couldnt handle grain free dry kibble, but i havent had any digestion problems with them on the raw. I mix it all together. i think saying isnt good to mix dry and raw is like saying we shouldn't mix chicken or steak with our salad. Of course both are digested at different rates, but you are still getting plenty of the nutrients from the meat AND the vegies


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If your dogs are doing good on it fine. The problem with the differing digestion rates is that meat needs to get digested and out of the body quickly before it rots inside the GI tract and there is an overgrowth of bacteria in the gut. Kibble slows down the progress of meat working its way through the intestines and increases the chances of this bacterial overgrowth.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry to ask of this but i need to lol. id love to feed only raw. my pup will be about 20-25 pounds when i get her. she will be 2 months. what is prey raw feeding 1st question. 2nd what exactly should i feed her how much at a time and how offten.. a feeding chart would be great. i was planning to go to the meat store today to see what it cost. but i have no idea what i need thx alot guys hope u can help me make one more dog in this world eat properly.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> sorry to ask of this but i need to lol. id love to feed only raw. my pup will be about 20-25 pounds when i get her. she will be 2 months. what is prey raw feeding 1st question. 2nd what exactly should i feed her how much at a time and how offten.. a feeding chart would be great. i was planning to go to the meat store today to see what it cost. but i have no idea what i need thx alot guys hope u can help me make one more dog in this world eat properly.


Please read these sites first, then feel free to ask a lot of questions...

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats

Raw Feeding FAQ

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

ok so looks like im looking for chicken backs and necks for the 1st bit. thank you for the links the faq was very informative and helped alot well going to highland packers today to go get estimated costs. ill make a new thread and share the info i have gathered thx again


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure what stores you have around you but I know that the international food stores here have the best prices. We have a Compare foods here that have regular prices chicken quarters for 4.90 a 10lb pack and will sometimes be on sale either there or Harris Teeter for 39 cents a pound. After their initial chicken I got pork ribs for 1.29 regular price, turkey necks and some heart being the more expensive at 1.39 a lb. Shop around and look for sales and you'll have no problem doing raw cheaper than kibble. Also, let the word out that you're willing to take anybodies left over freezer meat or meat they've let defrost for too long in the fridge. My kids asked some of their friends mothers and I got a half a freezers full of freezer burned meats that they were going to throw away, FREE!!! FREE is a lot cheaper than my former kibble.


----------

